# Pipes in tank.



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of pipes can i put in a tank thatll be safe for the water and fish. Trying to make a home for a future eel to have or cave to live in. Ive seen people with pvc pipes but also metal pipes. Whats usually recommended


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

AYE RUSS said:


> What kind of pipes can i put in a tank thatll be safe for the water and fish. Trying to make a home for a future eel to have or cave to live in. Ive seen people with pvc pipes but also metal pipes. Whats usually recommended


 
i would go with PVC pipes. the metal will rust, the pvc works great because with a hot glue gun you can glue substrate to it and make it look real


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Also take into consideration the live rock structure. As the eel grows, it will be powerful and capable of completely knocking over the live rock. What type of eel are you looking at keeping? What size tank? Tankmates?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Also take into consideration the live rock structure. As the eel grows, it will be powerful and capable of completely knocking over the live rock. What type of eel are you looking at keeping? What size tank? Tankmates?


Absolutely!
My (2) Green Morays, 6-7 feet long, did tumble just about anything in the tank.


----------

